# Split in spring



## mbear (May 18, 2017)

Put the old queen with two frames of brood in the nuc. She will make more bees. the other hive has to live with it has for at least a month.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Same question asked earlier today. This should help:









So confused on splits


I’m in California Central Valley. I have never split before. One hive is booming. Bottom brood box is full of brood. At lease 8 frames. They have completely drawen out the top brood box with honey. I live on a 3 acre property. I don’t have anywhere else to take them. Maybe I can ask a friend...




www.beesource.com


----------



## Johnnymms (Feb 7, 2020)

mtnmyke said:


> Same question asked earlier today. This should help:
> 
> Splitting Colonies


That's link directs to a wireless sous vide appliance. Probably a copy and paste mistake unless you're on the cutting edge of a new splitting method 😂🤣


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

mbear said:


> Put the old queen with two frames of brood in the nuc. She will make more bees. the other hive has to live with it has for at least a month.


Yes,you always want the hive making the queen to have the most bees and resources.Even then,success is not guaranteed.
A walk away split as you describe will take a month or more to get a laying queen so being aware of your seasonal timing is critical.


----------



## mtnmyke (Apr 27, 2017)

Johnnymms said:


> That's link directs to a wireless sous vide appliance. Probably a copy and paste mistake unless you're on the cutting edge of a new splitting method 😂🤣


Not sure how that happened! Link was fixed.


----------



## JoshuaW (Feb 2, 2015)

Leave the old queen in the hive, take the brood and food you want (replace frames with foundation), and give the split a new mated queen.

Foragers return to the original hive, and the young bees in the split accept the new queen.


----------



## psm1212 (Feb 9, 2016)

As everything with beekeeping and beekeepers, you are going to get a lot of differing answers to this question. This is how I do it in the Spring and why I do it this way:

Fly Back Split=


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

If you have enough bees it "CAN" be done either way.

If you want to inro a queen ideally you intro to the young nurse bees IE leave the old queen and field bees on the old stand.

the "fly back" bees are the ones that have orientated, so in that case they will end up at the old stand.

GG


----------



## TysonHoneyFarm (Dec 30, 2014)

Gray Goose said:


> If you have enough bees it "CAN" be done either way.
> 
> If you want to inro a queen ideally you intro to the young nurse bees IE leave the old queen and field bees on the old stand.
> 
> ...


That is very good advice mated queens will be readily accepted by nurse bees not as much by old field bees.


----------



## TysonHoneyFarm (Dec 30, 2014)

OLD KENTUCKY said:


> When making a split out of a hive body in the spring, is it best to leave the old queen with the hive body and put a frame of eggs in the nuke, or put the old queen in the Nuke, and let the hive body make a new queen?


A walk away the way i do it if its a double. Smoke the entrance heavily wait 15 seconds pop the top box off and walk away the queen is going to be in that top box 95+% of the time in my experience. Now let the queen less half make a queen if they do it will be around 45 or so days before any brood emerges. So your hive population might dwindle a little. Hope this helps.


----------

